# Howdy!



## spatulahunter (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi I am a new member to the site and i just wanted to say hello in the two areas of the forum that i think i will spend the most time in (this and Wing Chun). I am a student of Hakko Ryu and Daito Ryu under Shihan Garner Train (also a excellent wing chun teacher/master) and i also take self defense at my school (mott community college) which is predominantly Judo.  This board looks like it has some great information and im looking forward to using it often


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!  I look forward to discussing the arts with you!

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.
Would you care to tell us a little of the history of the styles you study. Some of the people here may be familar with them but many may not, and all informaion is welcomed.


----------



## spatulahunter (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Welcome to the forum.
> Would you care to tell us a little of the history of the styles you study. Some of the people here may be familar with them but many may not, and all informaion is welcomed. *



The only style that i know much of the history of is wing chun which is already well documented (better than i could do) in the wing chun section of the boards. 

I dont know much of the history of Daito ryu and Hakko ryu but i will put what i do know about them. 
From what i have heard in class they are both fighting styles of samurai origin and I do know that Hakko ryu stemmed from daito ryu. Both are ju jitsu and deal with alot of joints and pressure points and throws Daito is more permanent damage to your opponent while hakko hurts like hell when you are locked up (much more than daito) but rarely does perrmanent damage. 
Although both arts have  many real world apps it is really easy to see how they were designed for use in earlier times. The joint locks worked well against samurai in full armor because the joints were one of the only ways to hurt them. There are also armpit sword strikes because the samurais armor didnt protect that area.

Im still a bit of a novice in both arts and thats about the extent of my knowledge but if anyone had any questions i would be happy to ask Shihan Train if he knew the answers.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome! I have had some experience in Hakko Ryu as well. It is a great system (although I no practice it). 

KG


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## pknox (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard!  By the way, how cold is it in Flint right now?


----------

